# Honda Civic Catalytic Converter



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

It should be listed in your owners manual (if you have one) as to the extended emissions warantee. This warantee is for the vehicle and doesn't matter that you are the second owner. Warrantees vary from manufacturer, year of vehicle and emission type (california or federal) and are based on manufacture date and miles.

I would contact Honda with your vehicle VIN, mileage and emissions type (found on the engine placard) and ask. The longest emissions warantee that I've seen was 8-100,000, but its still worth a call.


----------



## fleetdude1 (Aug 23, 2008)

*converter warrranty*

Federal Emissions warranty is 8/80,000 but California has their own set of rules. It is worth looking into since a converter can cost asmuch as 2000.00 for just the part.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

As fleetdude1 stated, California has its own set of rules. There are a number of states NY, MA...whose new vehicles have California emissions and follow those rules.


----------

